# Port Fowarding Visionnet M405 Modem and D-Link DIR-655



## sandy36eg (Jun 10, 2013)

I am trying to setup a Video Security application (Night Owl LTE 88500) on a small office network using a D-Link router (dir-655) that is connected to the internet via a Visionnet M405 modem. I have port forwarded the proper ports in the Dir-655 and have bridged the modem. When I run a test on the ports with a site like ping.eu I find that the ports are still closed. I have called the local ISP and they assure me that with the modem bridged that they are not blocking any of the ports I need (9000, 2050, 80). When I connect my Windows 7 laptop directly to the modem (bypassing the router) and run the same test at ping.eu I get the same results. I have turned off the firewalls (both Windows and Bitdefender) and still get the same results. Any help appreciated... I am stumped!!!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Do a tracert yahoo.com and post the results for review.

Post a screen shot of the modem page where its set to bridge mod for review.

Do a ipconfig /all when connected to the modem and do another when connected to the router and post the results of each. Thx


----------



## sandy36eg (Jun 10, 2013)

*Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]*
*Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.*

*C:\Users\Sandy>tracert yahoo.com*

*Tracing route to yahoo.com [98.139.183.24]*
*over a maximum of 30 hops:*

* 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms dlinkrouter [192.168.0.1]*
* 2 28 ms 35 ms 27 ms rtr01.cmft.hctcnetworks.net [72.12.115.1]*
* 3 52 ms 51 ms 52 ms 216.207.56.225*
* 4 52 ms 64 ms 52 ms exchange-cust1.da1.equinix.net [206.223.118.16]*

* 5 72 ms 83 ms 72 ms ae-5.pat1.che.yahoo.com [216.115.96.99]*
* 6 85 ms 85 ms 86 ms so-0-0-0.pat2.dax.yahoo.com [216.115.101.147]*
* 7 90 ms 90 ms 90 ms ae-4.msr1.bf1.yahoo.com [216.115.100.25]*
* 8 115 ms 93 ms 90 ms xe-10-0-0.clr1-a-sat.bf1.yahoo.com [98.139.130.1*
*7]*
* 9 86 ms 86 ms 85 ms UNKNOWN-98-139-128-X.yahoo.com [98.139.128.95]*
* 10 85 ms 86 ms 85 ms po-13.bas2-7-prd.bf1.yahoo.com [98.139.129.211]*

* 11 108 ms 104 ms 106 ms ir2.fp.vip.bf1.yahoo.com [98.139.183.24]*

*Trace complete.*

*C:\Users\Sandy>*


*Once you put the modem into bridge you can no longer log into the modem unless you reset to default. This is what it looks like prior to saving.*

*WAN Setup - Summary*

Make sure that the settings below match the settings provided by your ISP.
VPI / VCI:
0 / 35 
Connection Type:
Bridge 
Service Name:
br_0_0_35 
Service Category:
UBR 
IP Address:
Not Applicable 
Service State:
Enabled 
NAT:
Enabled 
Firewall:
Enabled 
IGMP Multicast:
Not Applicable 
Quality Of Service:
Disabled 

Click "Save" to save these settings. Click "Back" to make any modifications.
NOTE: You need to reboot to activate this WAN interface and further configure services over this interface.

.

*IPCONFIG of Modem after bridge:*


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Sandy>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hctc.net
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::95d6:c314:1006:b95a%12
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 72.12.124.108
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 72.12.124.1

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.hctc.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hctc.net

Tunnel adapter isatap.{495C81D7-4CF4-4656-9C9C-49FCD5ECA38E}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C2A68E82-F680-4D4A-B77C-7D7575880B88}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hctc.net
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:480c:7c6c::480c:7c6c
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::1
2002:c058:6301::c058:6301

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:181a:300e:b7f3:8393
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::181a:300e:b7f3:8393%15
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Users\Sandy>


*IPCONFIG of router:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Sandy>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::95d6:c314:1006:b95a%12
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C527BF1B-58E9-4FE0-B84D-FB96B66499D4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{495C81D7-4CF4-4656-9C9C-49FCD5ECA38E}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C2A68E82-F680-4D4A-B77C-7D7575880B88}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:305e:252a:b7f3:8307
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::305e:252a:b7f3:8307%15
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::

C:\Users\Sandy>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Tracert looks good as well as the ipconfig /all after the modem is put in bridge mode.

In reading the manual only port 9000 and 80 need to be forwarded.

"Media Port: This needs to be set to 09000. It will allow you to access to the DVR through the NetViewer Software, and the Control Management Software (CMS).
Web Port: This needs to be set to 00080. This will allow access to the DVR through the Internet."

Have you tried using CMS from a remote location to test your connection to the dvr?


----------



## sandy36eg (Jun 10, 2013)

In addition to the ports you listed they request you open port 2050 for the mobile application (iPhone). My iPhone connects via the AT&T network (WiFi disconnected) and I cannot connect with the server either. I am still very suspicious as to why a site like ping.eu will show all the ports closed when I am connected directly to the bridged modem. Think it is time to send the whole mess back. Appreciate your suggestions and help.


----------



## efman (Sep 4, 2013)

Sandy. Did you ever figure it out? I have the same setup.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

efman please start your own thread on the subject since it appears Sandy has left


----------

